# RS232 auslesen



## ulf123 (8. April 2009)

Hi ho =)

Ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage, zunächst würde mich es interressieren ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe einen Linux Server (Debian etch) und einen µController die beiden Geräte sind via Rs232 verbunden. habe den µController so Programmiert, dass wenn ich ihm ein "D" sende  er mit mehrere Bytes mit z.b Spannungswerten zurück sendet.

Eine antwort vom µC könnte so aussehn

```
1234;4323423;432423;23123
```

es sind verschiedene Werte, diese Sollen jetzt vom Server entgegengenommen werden  zerlegt werden und in einer mysql datenbank kommen. meine Frage wie kann man vorgehen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## zeroize (15. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an - welche Programmiersprache willst du nutzen?


----------

